# Sawhorses and Supporters *PLEASE READ* (4th year in a row I posted this)



## jar546 (Mar 7, 2020)

UPDATED for 2021.

It is that time of year again to remind those UNDER THE OLD SYSTEM ($35/$60)

1) We changed software programs 4 years ago.
2) 3 years ago the prices were changed from $35 to $40 for one year and $60 to $75 for 2 year.
3) Paypal cannot change the automatic notification to the new forum from the old forum where it updates your status automatically.
4) I have sent out at least 4 emails and made approximately 4 posts begging people to cancel their paypal from the old system.
5) In order to be a Sawhorse, you have to cancel your OLD $35 auto pay THROUGH Paypal then sign up for a new subscription.
6) The new (3 year old) software works perfectly fine with Paypal when you sign up all over again with a new subscription.
7) Many people use a different email for Paypal than what they used when they registered with this forum, therefore I have no idea who they are except I know that I we were paid $35 or $60 by someone under the old system.  If you pay $40 or $75 you are under the new system and it works just fine.

So, AFTER you go to Paypal and stop your automatic payments to TBCF under the OLD system ($35/$60) then:

While signed in the TBCF, click on your user ID at the top-right of the page.
After you click on it, you will see a list on the left hand side with many options.
Scroll down to "Account Upgrades" and click on it.
Then choose the 1 or 2 year Sawhorse Subscription option.

I am personally thrilled and appreciative for those that have Sawhorse, Corporate and Supporter subscriptions.  This is, however a little frustrating that I have been sending emails like this for the last 4 years along with posts like this that essentially get ignored.  I have no choice but to wait until I am contacted by members who paid under the old system and are not upgraded automatically.  Especially if the registered email does not match the Paypal email.  Again, in that case, I have no idea who you are.

If you have any further questions, please feel free to direct message me through this forum.


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 9, 2020)

jar546 said:


> It is that time of year again to remind those UNDER THE OLD SYSTEM ($35/$60)
> 
> 1) We changed software programs 3 years ago.
> 2) 3 years ago the prices were changed from $35 to $40 for one year and $60 to $75 for 2 year.
> ...



OK Boss, how do you have me registered seeing as how you no longer indicate me as a sawhorse? Means I am not on automatic?


----------



## cda (Mar 9, 2020)

ADAguy said:


> OK Boss, how do you have me registered seeing as how you no longer indicate me as a sawhorse? Means I am not on automatic?



When you get to ::



While signed in the TBCF, click on your user ID at the top-right of the page.
After you click on it, you will see a list on the left hand side with many options.
Scroll down to *"Account Upgrades*" and click on it.

You will see if you are paid or owe, to renew as a sawhorse

Mine:::
Expires: Oct 29, 2020 at 10:26 PM
Cancel Subscription
*Sawhorse 1 Year*


----------



## jar546 (Mar 9, 2020)

ADAguy said:


> OK Boss, how do you have me registered seeing as how you no longer indicate me as a sawhorse? Means I am not on automatic?



You may be from the old system.  DM me your Paypal email and when you last paid.


----------



## jar546 (Mar 12, 2021)

BUMP!  I just updated the original post.  I am getting tired of refunding people from the forum bank account because they haven't read their emails or this thread for 4 years.


----------



## Sifu (Mar 12, 2021)

So if my purchased upgrades says 75.00/2 yr am I on the new system and everything should renew automatically...meaning I don't need to take any action?


----------



## steveray (Mar 12, 2021)

I am good to 2/22.....


----------



## fatboy (Mar 12, 2021)

Double checked mine, on auto renew through August!


----------



## jar546 (Mar 12, 2021)

Sifu said:


> So if my purchased upgrades says 75.00/2 yr am I on the new system and everything should renew automatically...meaning I don't need to take any action?


Yes and thank you.


----------



## jar546 (May 8, 2021)

UPDATE:
I give up.  Although I have been emailing about this for 4 years now and posting updates, many of you are still under the old system.  I have decided that this is the last time I will try to remind those of you that are under the old system, therefore you will have to contact me if you Sawhorse does not renew, even if you paid the old rate through Paypal.  I will no longer be proactive for this.  It is Saturday morning and I just spent another hour on the phone with Paypal trying to find a way to help you guys out.  I have hours of time on this.  This thread is officially locked.


----------



## jar546 (Sep 6, 2022)

Bump.

It is now 6 year and multiple posts and emails, yet some of you still have the old Paypal.  I give up.  Six years.  6 years of attempts.


----------

